
Apple follows Dells Customize and Ship model. New MBPs start at $1999 - scorpion032
http://store.apple.com/us/configure/MC372LL/A?mco=MTc0Njg1ODg
======
brk
Huh? I didn't see anything that hasn't been done in the Apple store for the
last 5+ years.

------
zooey
I mean...$1999? Wtf...

